# looking for dual tuner tivo w lifetime & selling series 2 ST w lifetime



## panegyric (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey all,

so I have a tivo series 2 thats only single tuner with lifetime service. Have been renting a tivo from RCN (premier 1?) and its great but I can't really afford to rent it anymore lots of downgrading so i'm looking to buy a series 2 with a dual tuner and/or potentially trading my tivo2 single tuner w a fee for a dual tuner of some sort so I can downgrade the cable but have a dual tuner tivo...

once you have a tivo I guess you can't go back hah.

*So questions:

is the series 2 single tuner w lifetime service worth much?

anyone selling a dual tuner tivo w/ lifetime service thats not expensive??

Thanks in advance!*


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Forget the series 2, even the dual tuner model. With the cable services removing analog channels, the dual tuner model will become a single tuner using only the cable box.

Series 3, HD, HD XL, Premiere, Premiere XL. These are 2 tuner models that use cable cards for cable services, as well as Over the Air.

Premiere 4 and XL4 are 4 tuner models that is only capable to use on digital cable.

Premiere models are Series 4 platform.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

I have a lifetime dual tuner series 2 I could sell you, but I don't know any way to retain the dual tuner functionality.ThAbtO is correct. If you still want to purchase, let me know.


----------



## panegyric (Dec 1, 2012)

uw69 said:


> I have a lifetime dual tuner series 2 I could sell you, but I don't know any way to retain the dual tuner functionality.ThAbtO is correct. If you still want to purchase, let me know.


oh wow.. thanks for the info. I had no idea.. figured if I input via av cable it would work. huh.

How much are you selling the 2 w/ lifetime for? you can PM me..

Guess I'm looking for a series 3 then if anyone is selling. Gotta keep the lifetime service though, finances are messy these days so need to cut out monthly costs.

Thanks again all!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A lifetime S3 is probably going to be a minimum of $300. Also be aware that the original S3 units actually require that you rent two CableCARDs from your provider to get dual tuners. The later TiVo HD units can get dual tuners with a single CableCARD. So if monthly expenses are top priority then make sure to get the TiVo HD and not the original S3 with the OLED screen on the front. 

How much do yo want for the S2 with lifetime? If it's cheap enough I might consider it for my Nephew.

Dan


----------

